# 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power?



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have FINALLY made up my mind as to what motor setup I would like to run in my coupe...I have a few questions about the 2 liter turbo setup, looking for some opinions and POSITIVE suggestions.
How reliable is it for a daily driver, and under how much boost?
What size turbo are you running?
About how much whp are you making, under how much boost?
What kind of pistons are you using?
What size cam?
If you are using megasquirt standalone, how hard is it to wire into the car?
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

do it. i started to build mine as a daily driver turbo. build your block and use good managment and no worries. 
much cheaper than a 16v for cams & valvetrain.
on a built block you can run 10-20psi daily safely, if not more.
ran a k26, felt good, now getting a garrett t3/t04. cheap, easy to fix/find parts.
HP varies with the type on managment and headwork, cams etc. 8psi is prob. about 160-170ish on a stock head.
do it right. if you want reliable, forged pistons are a must. IPP(importperformanceparts.net) sells wisecos w/ pins/rings for $450 i think. and je's are like $500+
everybodys been happy with 260 street cam for turbos.
ive heard some bad experiances with mSnS, but alot of people are happy with it, too. patatron makes plug n play harness' w/ ecu's for like $450-500, i think. im gonna go 034efi this spring. havent heard anything bad on them yet.
i ran crappy digi1 w/ a k26 on a BF snake mani last year and liked the power, so w/ standalone it should be nuts. people have made real good numbers with ABAturbos, like 340whp if i remember correctly. who needs 2 cams for 250whp? not me. but for 400whp i think i might


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

A stock intact OBDI ABA can take like 12psi from a T3S60 on stock compression... stacked gaskets, chip, injectors, full 3" exhaust, 12PSI intercooled on premium will yield around 180WHP, which is more than most VR's with mods make, and it's a much lighter car and engine combo... trust me, with that setup, you'll have plenty of get-up, but if not, you've got a setup that's totally safe for more boost, all you have to do is turn it up.
I wouldn't excede 16PSI without an inline fuel pump, but 200-220 is plenty of power for a MKII.


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I will be upgrading the whole fuel system along with my motor build. This all sounds good, I'm not looking to run more than 15 psi daily.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_I have FINALLY made up my mind as to what motor setup I would like to run in my coupe...I have a few questions about the 2 liter turbo setup, looking for some opinions and POSITIVE suggestions.
How reliable is it for a daily driver, and under how much boost?
What size turbo are you running?
About how much whp are you making, under how much boost?
What kind of pistons are you using?
What size cam?
If you are using megasquirt standalone, how hard is it to wire into the car?
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


How reliable is it for a daily driver, and under how much boost? i drive mine every day at 8 psi with premium pump gas
What size turbo are you running? i am running a garret T3-60 trim turbo
About how much whp are you making, under how much boost? at the last dyno i put down 170 hp with 8 psi. i was running a FMU and small injectors. i have new chip and bigger injector now i will dyno it this Sunday.
What kind of pistons are you using? stock with 115,000 miles
What size cam? i am running the autotech 260 cam. very street-able and power-full. 
check out my bio for my set-up.
i have a walbro inline fuel pump but i haven't installed it yet. i was told i could run up to 16 psi of boost with the stock pump for fuel. i have not used magasquirt. i am running the factory OBD2 set up with a C2 motorsports chip and 42# injectors.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (dinamik2.0)*

i'm running a t3/t4 50 trim @ 20psi, 034 management, je pistons, eurospec rods, blah blah blah..... stock head, 260/256 cam = 263whp, 280wtq on a two hour dyno tune, room for improvement with more tunning and more fuel capability.
Very reliable after you work out the kinks... fun to drive..... even at 200whp


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (anti bling)*

Great info guys . . . after doing much research, I am also planning on upgrading to the ABA turbo setup (from my Turbo G60).


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_i'm running a t3/t4 50 trim @ 20psi, 034 management, je pistons, eurospec rods, blah blah blah..... stock head, 260/256 cam = 263whp, 280wtq on a two hour dyno tune, room for improvement with more tunning and more fuel capability.
Very reliable after you work out the kinks... fun to drive..... even at 200whp









So you can get away with a built bottom end and a stock-ish head? (I plan on getting mine ported and all that, just wondering)


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (dinamik2.0)*

hearing this makes my ears go tingeltingeltingel








in 2 weeks my PG block is going to the shop, gets forged rods and pistons, but the xflow head will be converted to mech, largest possible valves + p&p + complete engine will be balanced..
I'm wondering what I will be able to put down with my t3t4 .48 .50 stg3 if a stock head brings you already to 263whp (that's about 300 engine?)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_hearing this makes my ears go tingeltingeltingel








in 2 weeks my PG block is going to the shop, gets forged rods and pistons, but the xflow head will be converted to mech, largest possible valves + p&p + complete engine will be balanced..
I'm wondering what I will be able to put down with my t3t4 .48 .50 stg3 if a stock head brings you already to 263whp (that's about 300 engine?) 

Depending on drive train loss around 300-320ish bhp.....
Getting away with build bottom and and stock head really depends on your power goals, I personally think I can make 280whp on the stock head with 20psi, the 263 pull was in 4th gear, I just need to add in a little timing up top after the tq punch (detonation prone area). With water injection i'm positive you can make 300whp on a stock head.
Hopefully if everything works out, I'm going to prove I can make that power off the stock head before I convert to 16v, i'm also going to make a short running intake mani aswell to see what hp gains it'll make with out head work.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (GTijoejoe)*

ow yeah, forgot that, mine will also have short runner intake and snake custom exhaust


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, lets everybody get these 8v monsters on the road for spring 07 huh? last year was my first taste of boost and im hooked. sweetness. 
everybody get busy and get sh it done!


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

My goal to have my setup done is in time for h2o...







Anyone have pics of their setups?


_Modified by dinamik2.0 at 5:27 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

My winter project...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2906860

I want to make 240 whp with c2 software on 20 psi out of a T3 in my mk2 GTI


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_My goal to have my setup done is in time for h2o...







Anyone have pics of their setups?

_Modified by dinamik2.0 at 5:27 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I remember seeing your car at cult classic...very nice setup indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

Thanks...It Runs much better now......changed a few things








The tune is different...3 inch exaust 02A trans spec stage 3 clutch and 15 psi....up a little from 12....will try more as soon as it's back together


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

What kind of transmissions are you guys using with the abaT's?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_What kind of transmissions are you guys using with the abaT's?

02a









soon to come is a short runner intake mani, aiming to break 300whp on the stock head.... WI in the summer


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Hopefully if everything works out, I'm going to prove I can make that power off the stock head before I convert to 16v, i'm also going to make a short running intake mani aswell to see what hp gains it'll make with out head work.

We had these conversation in another post, I made 340 hp on completly stock head for junkyard with unkown millage. the 340 was with 30 psi, but the turbo is pretty much shot.
I got tired of that, so i'm currently doing the 16v swap, should be done in 1 month.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_
We had these conversation in another post, I made 340 hp on completly stock head for junkyard with unkown millage. the 340 was with 30 psi, but the turbo is pretty much shot.
I got tired of that, so i'm currently doing the 16v swap, should be done in 1 month.

I know we did, but i want to see it on pump gas and less boost


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I know we did, but i want to see it on pump gas and less boost
















Theres been so many threads lately with the same topic.
I made 271 on pump gas and 20 psi. the dyno in my sig has both. 20psi with ATP chip and 91 octane, than SDS with 30 psi and c14.
I know high 200 whp is doable with a completly stcok head.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (12 SEC ABA)*

200+ hp is very easy with this motor and a good tune... If you are interested I have a complete sds system for sale already programed and wired to work on an aba motor. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3032097


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2.0L ABA Turbo...Reliability? Power? (Pats16vGTI)*

Bump from the dead for a good thread. Started my ABAT swap/build -- never done it myself before . . .








Any updates guys?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow this is a great thread for me to be reading. I'm in the middle of my t3/t4 50 trim aba turbo build right now. all i need is injectors, BOV, and oil fittings. i just ordered a couple things in the mail to get the engine all together. chould be done before show n' go.. but i'm not getting ahead of myself. i'm just hoping. 
dinamik2.0 what type of progress have you made with your setup, or are you still gathering parts, i know you already have the 2.0 in your car. it won't be as hard for you to do the work because you've already got the engine, i'm working from scratch.
here she is. Dinamik good luck with your project.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

@ Flipdriver80 ... where did you source your parts (esp. the Turbo + manifold?).
I am starting from scratch too in an A2 -- looks like you have an A2 also.
Good luck -- looks good.


Flipdriver80 said:


> wow this is a great thread for me to be reading. I'm in the middle of my t3/t4 50 trim aba turbo build right now. all i need is injectors, BOV, and oil fittings. i just ordered a couple things in the mail to get the engine all together. chould be done before show n' go.. but i'm not getting ahead of myself. i'm just hoping.
> dinamik2.0 what type of progress have you made with your setup, or are you still gathering parts, i know you already have the 2.0 in your car. it won't be as hard for you to do the work because you've already got the engine, i'm working from scratch.
> here she is. Dinamik good luck with your project.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_@ Flipdriver80 ... where did you source your parts (esp. the Turbo + manifold?).
I am starting from scratch too in an A2 -- looks like you have an A2 also.
Good luck -- looks good.
.

I bought the turbo at Waterfest last year and i got the manifold custom made from a guy in our car club. His name's dave and he owns a shop called performance automotive in southern Jersey. look him up. he does great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

i have done one w/ 253 whp on a stock motor/head on cis (w/ additional inj controller) and am re-wiring one that mad 209whp on a stock setup, will make more when im done re-tuning it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i have done one w/ 253 whp on a stock motor/head on cis (w/ additional inj controller) and am re-wiring one that mad 209whp on a stock setup, will make more when im done re-tuning it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What sort of boost / turbos were they running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skillz2k (Jan 19, 2004)

i have a Pg bottom (1.8 g60) standard internals
Vw x-flow top with larger valves and ported
Garret T3/T4 turbo .ar 63 turbin .ar 60 kompressor
using Haltech management and msd spark.
What kind of numbers can i hope to get with this engine? It made 184 whp at 0.8 Bar of boost. My goal is 1.5 bar boost but im currently having some major inginiton problems.
any thoughts on what i can hope to get when the car is finished ??


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Skillz2k)*

Bump ... keep this alive.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I sometimes really regret getting the 1.8T. I had so much fun with my 2.0T, and I feel like with everything I have learned about the ABA, I could really build a nice one today.
My setup was :
- SDS EM4-4F
- T3/T04B Super S-3 trim, stage 1 / .48
- Stacked Gaskets
- ARP headstuds
- ATP 8V manifold
- 580cc injectors
The car ran like hell, and that was without an intercooler. I ran ~12 psi most of the time. I can't imagine what it would have felt like with an intercooler.
Actually, I had an air/water intercooler hooked up, but had never finished setting it up. (No water). In winter, when the intercooler was cold, the car was insanely quick, and I sometimes ran 15 psi, and for a day or two ran 18, for short burst on cold intercooler. It was REALLY quick on those days.
I always loved the fact that this motor has been with me since 1998, and has taken a beating for so long, without ever letting go. 
















Sleeper mode : 









I'm a traitor :


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
I'm a traitor :









yes... yes you are









its ok tho, i'll be going 16v pretty soon.... but atleast i'll still keep my block


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

More details man! Looks sweet ...
What brand/cost for the injectors.
Was this OBD1 motor?
What about the SDS, how much and how was that?

_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I sometimes really regret getting the 1.8T. I had so much fun with my 2.0T, and I feel like with everything I have learned about the ABA, I could really build a nice one today.
My setup was :
- SDS EM4-4F
- T3/T04B Super S-3 trim, stage 1 / .48
- Stacked Gaskets
- ARP headstuds
- ATP 8V manifold
- 580cc injectors
The car ran like hell, and that was without an intercooler. I ran ~12 psi most of the time. I can't imagine what it would have felt like with an intercooler.
Actually, I had an air/water intercooler hooked up, but had never finished setting it up. (No water). In winter, when the intercooler was cold, the car was insanely quick, and I sometimes ran 15 psi, and for a day or two ran 18, for short burst on cold intercooler. It was REALLY quick on those days.
I always loved the fact that this motor has been with me since 1998, and has taken a beating for so long, without ever letting go. 
...


----------

